# Clicking sounds with new Jotul Lillehammer gas stove



## nccotton (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

We just had a Jotul Natural Gas LilleHammer stove installed, and we're happy with it except that it makes all these clicking and metallic sounds.  It's direct vented horizontally.  There's about 2 feet between the stove and the wall.  It seems to happen on high and low, when it's very cold or cool outside, etc.  Sometimes it makes a lot of racket and sometimes it makes just a few sounds.  It seems to be coming from the vent but it may be coming from the stove and the vent.

Is it normal for a stove to make a lot of noise?

Thanks...


----------



## trafick (Dec 31, 2008)

It sounds like everything is normal.  I have a Jotul Allagash and it will "click" when it is heating up or cooling down.  I think all you are hearing is the metal expanding and contracting.


----------



## brogsie (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a Lopi, Berkshire. It also makes noises when heating up and coolong down.
It is from expansion and contraction. The manual says this is normal.


----------



## potter (Dec 31, 2008)

brogsie said:
			
		

> I have a Lopi, Berkshire. It also makes noises when heating up and coolong down.
> It is from expansion and contraction. The manual says this is normal.



Do you like the Berkshire?


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 1, 2009)

Cal said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> We just had a Jotul Natural Gas LilleHammer stove installed, and we're happy with it except that it makes all these clicking and metallic sounds.  It's direct vented horizontally.  There's about 2 feet between the stove and the wall.  It seems to happen on high and low, when it's very cold or cool outside, etc.  Sometimes it makes a lot of racket and sometimes it makes just a few sounds.  It seems to be coming from the vent but it may be coming from the stove and the vent.
> 
> ...



Hi Cal, 
 I have a Jotul Firelight II DV600 propane stove tht makes these light clicking noises as the stove and the stove pipe heats up and cools down. This is totaly normal,(you will get use to it in short order), unless you have a Heat & Glow Fireplace Insert like I do upstairs that makes a banging noise so loud that it will wake up the dead as the unit warms up and the blower starts to run. This is totally not normal, but is a defect in the product from the manufacturer, who cannot correct the problem.
 I hope you get years of warm enjoyment from your Jotul as I have. You have picked a fine product manufactured by an excellent company.
"Happy New Year"!!
Enjoy,
John (Firebug)


----------



## brogsie (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi potter,

I do like the Berkshire. It was a little fussey getting the draft set up (with the help of R&D;guy).
But the flame is very realistic and heats great. The Berkshire is a small unit, will only heat a small area.


----------



## brogsie (Jan 5, 2009)

Correction my stove is the Sturbridge.
18,000 BTU


----------



## nccotton (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

